# New composer is here to show some mock-ups, talk about music and of course make some! Greetings!



## Chorny Serge (Oct 16, 2019)

Hi everyone!
My name is Serge and I'm a self-thaught composer from Ukraine. I would like to share my work with you.
I am only at the beginning of creating content for social networks, you can listen to some of my music by following the links:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeuXVJ8SVKw (Here's my attempt to record the flute (with midi orchestra on the back))
And these are some mock-up's of a famous pieces I did to practice in recreating music by ear:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqVlb821j9Y (Across The Stars - John Williams)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fEVpxRe_jw&t=35s (The Mirror - Alexandre Desplat)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVYayz9KBpU (Palladio - Karl Jenkins)
They all are under one minute long just because I didn't have much time to make full things but hey, you don't have much time to listen to random stuff either, ha? And this way I can also upload it to my instagram.
My current goal is to make new friends who does the same, make more and better and share my work to find ways to apply my abilities. So I'm looking forward to hear from you guys! Critics, advises and propositions of any kind)
I'm currently working on some incidetial music and would love to score a new movie, videogame or anything.
https://www.facebook.com/serge.chorny.9 (Facebook page)


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Oct 16, 2019)

Hi Serge, and welcome!
Great choices for mock-ups!
You'll find a LOT of people here with similar interests to you who also strive to make the best mock-ups they can, so I'm sure you'll learn some tips and tricks while you're here.


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 16, 2019)

Hello Serge 

I'm pretty new here myself and still getting my feet under the table.

I'm having a quick listen to some of your little snippets on SoundCloud 🎶



Chorny Serge said:


> who does the same



I mainly create soundscapes and ambient electronic things. But I am here to try and learn some classical stuff. Your mock ups are quite impressive, I must say, even as short as they are.

cheers,

andy


----------



## BassClef (Oct 16, 2019)

Hello Serge and welcome to everything VI!


----------



## Chorny Serge (Oct 16, 2019)

synkrotron said:


> I'm having a quick listen to some of your little snippets on SoundCloud 🎶


I'm glad, thanks! And your work is interesting too, I think we've got something to share with each other) I would love to learn something about such soundscapes.


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 16, 2019)

Chorny Serge said:


> And your work is interesting too, I think we've got something to share with each other) I would love to learn something about such soundscapes.



Thanks. I would love to share how I create my soundscapes some time 

Cheers, 

andy


----------



## theaviv (Oct 17, 2019)

Chorny Serge said:


> My current goal is to make new friends who does the same, make more and better and share my work to find ways to apply my abilities. So I'm looking forward to hear from you guys! Critics, advises and propositions of any kind)
> I'm currently working on some incidetial music and would love to score a new movie, videogame or anything.



I'd like to work with you. I need a producer who can provide me with good mockups of my compositions at an affordable rate. I like your mockups and I like the preview mockup you made of my piece Serenade. I'd like to work with you to finish it.

https://vi-control.net/community/th...n-aspiring-composer.86073/page-2#post-4445706


----------



## Chorny Serge (Oct 17, 2019)

theaviv said:


> I like your mockups and I like the preview mockup you made of my piece Serenade


Thanks for the feedback, Aviv! I'll answer you in direct about this particular thing.


----------



## Anevis (Nov 3, 2019)

Chorny Serge said:


> Hi everyone!
> My name is Serge and I'm a self-thaught composer from Ukraine. I would like to share my work with you.
> I am only at the beginning of creating content for social networks, you can listen to some of my music by following the links:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeuXVJ8SVKw (Here's my attempt to record the flute (with midi orchestra on the back))
> ...



Hi Serge!

I like your mock-ups. I also find very smart to make them under one minute. It's very beneficial for the the purpose of learning so as for content for you socials. The videos are nice too!

What libraries do you use?

Palladio mockup is my favorite. In the Across the Stars, I was honestly expecting the full orchestra part, but still, it sounds good. Maybe a different style of mixing, did you use multi band compressor? Because to me some of the instruments sound too compressed a certain ranges.

Your attempt of recording your wooden flute sounds quite nice. The flute is too loud though. Also the mixing could improve with some reverb. It seems that the background strings are in a different room, so the flute, so the percussion. But the motif is fine!


----------



## Chorny Serge (Nov 3, 2019)

Anevis said:


> Hi Serge!
> 
> I like your mock-ups. I also find very smart to make them under one minute. It's very beneficial for the the purpose of learning so as for content for you socials. The videos are nice too!
> 
> ...




Hi Anevis! Thank you for your comments! It is great to know when someone really pays attention listening to your work!
Its very nice of you having the positive opinion about this under-one-minute decision since it is just the result of a big lack of time) I thought it'll be conveniently to upload it to instagram.
I use mostly such libraries as Cinematic Strings, Cinematic Studio Brass, Spitfire Woodwinds and Rhapsody Orchestral Percussion. Those have the greatest legato's of all I've tried.
I don't know squat about the mixing so far, I'm just doing some improvised compressing and EQ-ing to make the mix sound more solid.

Can you also tell me about your favourite libraries? Have you already been scoring some sort of motion picture or game etc? I will also be glad to see you on facebook.


----------



## Anevis (Nov 4, 2019)

Chorny Serge said:


> Hi Anevis! Thank you for your comments! It is great to know when someone really pays attention listening to your work!
> Its very nice of you having the positive opinion about this under-one-minute decision since it is just the result of a big lack of time) I thought it'll be conveniently to upload it to instagram.
> I use mostly such libraries as Cinematic Strings, Cinematic Studio Brass, Spitfire Woodwinds and Rhapsody Orchestral Percussion. Those have the greatest legato's of all I've tried.
> I don't know squat about the mixing so far, I'm just doing some improvised compressing and EQ-ing to make the mix sound more solid.
> ...



Well even if it's due lack of time, still you get to learn a lot, which is the most important.

I use EastWest Hollywood Orchestra, Quantum Leap Piano (especially Steinway D, but I think all of them are good and imo they are most detailed sampled piano I've heard),8dio Agitato Strings (I think they are called) and sometimes I try to mix in some not so good samples almost synth-sounding, just to give it different feeling and make it sound full. 
I'm also highly interested in what Spitfire and Cinesamples have to offer.
I've done few things for friends mostly, here and there. Not necessarily scoring to picture. I was asked to create TV news jingle (for a student project) and once just to compose a track reminding me of nature that would be suitable for a hiking trip montage.
I've just added you, hope that is you! :D


----------

